# 1/32 Fine art models N&W A class 2-6-6-4



## UP 9000 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,

I am not familiar wit DCC and I have purchased a non fine art models A class but the engine is the same but it does not come with the display case and DCC controller.

The Locomotive is DCC ready but I am not sure which system I should settle on and how I it will work?
I want to make sure that I dont end up with problems so I would appreciate any advice on DCC contol.
Thank you.

Best Regards
Morten


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By UP 9000 on 11 Feb 2011 12:49 PM 
Hi,

I am not familiar wit DCC and I have purchased a non fine art models A class but the engine is the same but it does not come with the display case and DCC controller.

The Locomotive is DCC ready but I am not sure which system I should settle on and how I it will work?
I want to make sure that I dont end up with problems so I would appreciate any advice on DCC contol.
Thank you.

Best Regards
Morten
Morten
Please clarify, what is :"non fine art models A class" when your topic indicates a "Fine Arts Model..." Does the model come with paperwork- instructions and wiring diagrams? If it is a truly a Fine Art Model you could discuss the setup options with them:



Fine Art Models
P.O. Box 225
Birmingham, MI 48012
USA

Phone: (248) 288-5155
Fax: (248) 288-4412


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"non" was probably supposed to be "new"... 

I'm not familiar with the loco personally, but it has two 18v pittman motors, and a list price of $15,000. It comes with a sound unit, and chuff "cams" operated with IR diodes. From the description, it really sounds like a Phoenix unit, since you need a separate programming cable to change the sounds, and you can use buttons to adjust the sound levels. Those things make it almost for sure a Phoenix unit. 

If this is all true, then the Phoenix will already work from DCC, and you need to add motor and light decoders. With the Pittman motors, you really need 2 separate decoders to handle the huge currents they can draw (stall current).. Because they are pittman's I'd use either NCE D808's because of the very high amperage they can handle. I would not worry about BEMF decoders, the thing probably runs like a dream. 

With a $15,000 loco, I would find someone very qualified to do the DCC conversion and not trash your loco during the installation. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## UP 9000 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,

I am sorry for saying non fine art models because it is not a true fine art models becasue I purchased the locomotive and two tenders from a manufator in Korea. It does not have the dispaly case, DCC controller and power supply that you would get from fine art models.
The DCC is already installed accordingly to the manufator but I have never operated any DCC locomotives, and the supplier claims that it does not matter which system I would use. I just don't want to end up creating a problem with the locomotive, maybe I should not worry to much?

Morten


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If it has a DCC decoder installed then any DCC system should run it. You might need a high amperage system for such a large and I presume heavy engine. But all DCC decoders respond to basically teh same command set. 

It might run on conventional DC, depending on the decoder and how the decoder was configured. 

Pictures please!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it supposed to be the same thing mechanically and electrically? 

Put it on a DCC track and see if it is fine or buzzes... if it buzzes disconnect the power right away. 

If it does not buzz, then try selecting loco 3 and see if it responds... 

You should be able to run any DCC system, but you will need probably 8 to 10 amp system.. 

Greg


----------



## UP 9000 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies, I will have to deside which system I would buy. The locomotive is actually not in the states yet but on the way from Korea. I am worried that somebody in the US customs would open the box and damage it, then it will be worth 0$ and I can't get another engine because this was the last one. 

Morten


----------

